# morjestella



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On TV, a woman lorry driver talks about her experience:

"Mieskuskit morjestelee ihan samalla tavalla mulle kuin toisillensa."

Does morjestella here mean the same as morjestaa? That is, "Male drivers would greet me just like any other."?


----------



## altazure

Yes. _Morjestella_ is the frequentative form of _morjestaa_, and so it has more focus on the fact that the greeting happens repeatedly, every time they meet, rather than just once.


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> Yes. _Morjestella_ is the frequentative form of _morjestaa_, and so it has more focus on the fact that the greeting happens repeatedly, every time they meet, rather than just once.



Can _morjestaa / morjestella _be done at any time of the day? I'm just curious because the _morje- _part of this word seems to be related to Swedish _morgon _"aamu".


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Morjens, Morjes, Moro, Moin, Moi are all believed to be related to morgon in Swedish, but the Finnish usage bears no semantic link to "morning", so these greetings can be used regardless of the time of day.

HTH
S


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Morjens, Morjes, Moro, Moin, Moi are all believed to be related to morgon in Swedish, but the Finnish usage bears no semantic link to "morning", so these greetings can be used regardless of the time of day.

HTH
S


----------

